# gobject-introspection fails to build (segmentation fault)



## hedgehog (May 15, 2010)

greetings. i was trying to perform update of an installed software, but it hangs while 
building gobject-introspection-0.6.10:


```
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.10/tools'
Making all in gir
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.10/gir'
  CC     libgirepository_everything_1_0_la-everything.lo
  CCLD   libgirepository-everything-1.0.la
  CC     libgirepository_gimarshallingtests_1_0_la-gimarshallingtests.lo
  CCLD   libgirepository-gimarshallingtests-1.0.la
  GISCAN GLib-2.0.gir
gmake[2]: *** [GLib-2.0.gir] Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.10/gir'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.10'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection.

===>>> make failed for devel/gobject-introspection
===>>> Aborting update
```


```
$ uname -srm
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64
```

i googled the suggestion to remove devel/gamin before building gobject-introspection, but it didn't work for me


----------



## hedgehog (May 15, 2010)

problem was caused by broken python installation. re-installing of lang/python26 solved the problem.

shame on me! i had to examine logs before posting:

```
$ dmesg | tail -n 5
pid 29119 (python2.6), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
pid 62863 (python2.6), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
pid 37244 (python2.6), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
pid 50490 (python2.6), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
pid 54717 (python2.6), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```


----------

